# Suggest me a new PSU..



## giprabu (Apr 21, 2016)

Kindly suggest me a new PSU.

My present PSU is 5 year old. Planning to upgrade my GPU to Gtx 960 and RAM to 8 GB.

Also my UPS capacity is 600 VA, which is unable to support the present 600w psu when power goes off. I guess 600w is too large for my config. So, reducing the wattage should ease the load on my UPS so that it would work fine when power goes off.

This is my PC config.

Phenom II X6 1055T
Gigabyte 880GM-USB3
Transcend 2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
PowerColor Radeon HD5770
Seagate 500GB + WD Caviar Green 500GB
Logitech MK250
CM EVO 212 cpu cooler
Zebronics Pro 600w.. 


Thanks..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2016)

Seasonic S12II 520w -5500.

Link:Buy SEASONIC SMPS S12II 520W - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i

Based upon extreme power supply calculator, recommended PSU  wattage is 356w & recommended UPS rating is 600 VA. So your present UPS will work well with your upcoming GPU.

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 1.1v 2800 MHz Thuban NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960  - XOV PSU Calculato

I took your GTX960 & 8GB RAM into account for the above ratings.


----------



## giprabu (Apr 21, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w -5500.
> Based upon extreme power supply calculator, recommended PSU  wattage is 356w & recommended UPS rating is 600 VA. So your present UPS will work well with your upcoming GPU.



Well.. the 600 VA UPS will be able to support 450W max. Anything above 450W, I must upgrade my UPS right ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2016)

giprabu said:


> Well.. the 600 VA UPS will be able to support 450W max. Anything above 450W, I must upgrade my UPS right ?



APC 600VA UPS will support upto 360w where as APC 1100VA UPS will support upto 660w.

So your 356w will be supported by 600VA UPS.


----------



## giprabu (Apr 21, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> APC 600VA UPS will support upto 360w where as APC 1100VA UPS will support upto 660w.
> 
> So your 356w will be supported by 600VA UPS.



But, Seasonic 520w and my present SMPS (600w) are way above 356w. 

Both should not work with my UPS right ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2016)

giprabu said:


> But, Seasonic 520w and my present SMPS (600w) are way above 356w.
> 
> Both should not work with my UPS right ?



Buddy it not the wattage of the PSU for your UPS to support but how much watts your entire PC is drawing from the wall outlet which is required. I already said 356w so either stick with present UPS by checking your gameplay using GTX960 or Upgrade to a new 1kv UPS. Okay.


----------



## giprabu (Apr 21, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buddy it not the wattage of the PSU for your UPS to support but how much watts your entire PC is drawing from the wall outlet which is required. I already said 356w so either stick with present UPS by checking your gameplay using GTX960 or Upgrade to a new 1kv UPS. Okay.



Got it ! .. Thanks ..


----------

